# Khaki/chino dilemma



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I need to replace some of my khakis and my usual source has stopped carrying my size (44 long rise w/34 inseam). I would like to go out and buy four pairs of Bills but I can't afford it.

Any suggestions for some khakis that are full cut, like Bills M1s or M1Ps?

Edit: I've seen the 1000s of recommendations to "watch STP." I've done so, no dice in sizes for big boys, except in some of the more exotic combinations.

Thanks
Francis


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Try LL Bean. That's what I wore when I was that size.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Give Lands' End a try. They have various styles of chinos. 44" waist is no problem, and you can choose whatever inseam length you want. Order a few different pairs, and return what you don't like to your local Sears.

Lately, they've been running lots of 25%, 30%, and even 40% off sales, too. And free shipping.
-- 
Michael


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Khakis

I agree about LL Bean. I have worn about everything in the khaki arena. Started with the Army.
Been through Brooks brothers, Polo, and on and on.
I now go with cheap crap. Like your Dockers. They hold a frequent wera and wash compared to the Bills.

Regarding LL Bean, bought a pair in a rush about 2 months ago.
I like these for 50-60 bucks. Nice wearing, great quality slack. I would place it above Bills for that matter.
I have worn Bills, they take the same trouble in wash/wear cycles, and for 150 bucks, not worth it.
LL Bean for your dating khaki, and Dockers at 35 bucks a pair on sale.

Nice day


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you looked at BB's Clarks Advantage Chinos...a very good value, in my book! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Orvis? They seem a little nicer than Bean. $60 a pair when you buy two.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

If you go LL Bean, I wouldn't get the 1912 chinos. I ordered a two pairs to try a couple of weeks ago. They seemed to have a really low rise compared with my LE and Bill's. They are getting sent back to LL Bean today.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Orvis if you want the longer rise, I think.

Or O'Connell's house brand. Pricey at $100. If you email them they'll tell you about the rise.


----------



## Gords (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a whole lot of the pants mentioned in this thread -- the Lands End twills, traditional fit, are the fullest cut I own. Close to too full for me. They appear to be sold out online. They compare in cut to the M1s, I think. 

Also in the full-cut category are the LL Bean Double L chinos, Natural fit. Too full for me. I wear the Double L chinos, classic fit, as my everyday pants. I can imagine a differently built person thinking those (the classic) were too full.

If it helps, I'm about 5'9" and 20 pounds overweight.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Charleston Khakis in long rise. My understanding is these are cut slimmer than Bills M1, but are relaxed fit.

https://www.hiltonheadpantco.com/Berle-Slacks-s/64.htm


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Bandit44 said:


> Charleston Khakis in long rise. My understanding is these are cut slimmer than Bills M1, but are relaxed fit.
> 
> https://www.hiltonheadpantco.com/Berle-Slacks-s/64.htm


I purchased a pair of Charleston Khakis from Hilton Head a couple of months ago and the rise is pretty good although I haven't measured it. The fit is similar to Bills M2 and the fabric has a decent feel. The problem with them is that the pocket fabric is very thin and I have already worn a hole in one pocket. It's the pocket in which I keep my keys but I have never had that happen before with any pair of slacks. I would not buy another pair.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Good to know; I haven't purchased these myself.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

LE legacy chinos are pretty good when one gets them cheaply. I've been wearing O'connell's chinos the past two years and I like them. Bills are great, of course, but I like mine pegged, which makes them too costly for me. I am not a fan of any of the LLB chinos, both fit and color miss the mark.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Have you looked at BB's Clarks Advantage Chinos...a very good value, in my book! :thumbs-up:


This week especially, when they're on sale.

But to me they're too refined to be "khakis." I prefer the more rustic, twilly look of Bills.

I have some LLB 1912 shorts and I agree their quality/dollar is outstanding. No way are they Bills but a different look anyway (smoother, poplin-ish). Per my measuring tape, they run a size big.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Berle and Charleston khakis were good pants 5+ years ago. They moved their manufacturing from South Carolina to Mexico and the quality has suffered. Still not a bad pair of khakis, but not worth the full retail price.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a thought: Andover shop is probably having their sale now, you can always call and ask them what they have. Everything is 30% off during these sales, including their house chinos, which were once made by Hertling and if that is no longer so are still likely to be made in the US. Also, I've never asked but the sale might include Bills.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I second the Lands' End recommendation. I need a fuller cut, and find that the LE traditional fit works well.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 on the Orvis khakis. Nice fuller cut and wears well. Every so often they have a good sale on them


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

Mizbb on eBay often has new/irregular Bill's. I have picked up several M1s for $60-$70. The auctions sometimes go higher, but if you are persistent and patient, you will eventually get new, unhemmed Bill's for that price.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

The Orvis Ultimate Chinos are my favorite. May not be quite as roomy as the M1...more like the M2. Material is even more substantial and, at least according to the catalogue/website--if you order by 12/31, you can get 2 pair for $119. I've found with shipping and tax that comes out to about $143...which seems a bit padded since we have no Orvis stores in my state to collect sales tax. Nevertheless a good sub for Bills at $125 a pair. Basically, 2 for 1...and they come in a fairly wide variety of shades.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> The Orvis Ultimate Chinos are my favorite. May not be quite as roomy as the M1...more like the M2. Material is even more substantial and, at least according to the catalogue/website--if you order by 12/31, you can get 2 pair for $119. I've found with shipping and tax that comes out to about $143...which seems a bit padded since we have no Orvis stores in my state to collect sales tax. Nevertheless a good sub for Bills at $125 a pair. Basically, 2 for 1...and they come in a fairly wide variety of shades.


I asked about the sales tax once. Turns out Orvis sells fly fishing gear to bait and tackle shops all across the country.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

nolan50410 said:


> The Berle and Charleston khakis were good pants 5+ years ago. They moved their manufacturing from South Carolina to Mexico and the quality has suffered. Still not a bad pair of khakis, but not worth the full retail price.


I just found a pair of Charleston Khakis new with tags at GW, and they say "Made in USA". :icon_scratch: If they are 5+ years old that is fine with me. The fabric & construction quality seem of high quality, which I would pay the full $88 retail for them based on this.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Benson said:


> LE legacy chinos are pretty good when one gets them cheaply. I've been wearing O'connell's chinos the past two years and I like them. Bills are great, of course, but I like mine pegged, which makes them too costly for me. I am not a fan of any of the LLB chinos, both fit and color miss the mark.


LE doesn't make the Legacy Chino anymore.


----------



## Gravis (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and looking forward to visiting here often.

+1 for the Lands End...though I much prefer their twills in kakki color. They seem to hold up much better to multiple washings.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Gravis said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and looking forward to visiting here often.
> 
> +1 for the Lands End...though I much prefer their twills in kakki color. They seem to hold up much better to multiple washings.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> The Berle and Charleston khakis were good pants 5+ years ago. They moved their manufacturing from South Carolina to Mexico and the quality has suffered. Still not a bad pair of khakis, but not worth the full retail price.


I've thought about trying the Charleston khakis, since I've heard so many good comments on them. However, your comments give me pause. While I like to buy American whenever possible, it is getting harder and harder to find American made products. How have the Charleston khakis suffered since moving their manufactering location to Mexico? I'd like to know what to look out for.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Saltydog said:


> I've thought about trying the Charleston khakis, since I've heard so many good comments on them. However, your comments give me pause. While I like to buy American whenever possible, it is getting harder and harder to find American made products. How have the Charleston khakis suffered since moving their manufactering location to Mexico? I'd like to know what to look out for.


I mentioned above that I purchased a pair of Charleston khakis last fall and had a problem with the pocket fabric. I thought the trousers were fine in many respects but the pocket fabric was so thin as to quickly make them unusable. The Orvis ultimate are a much better choice.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Thanks for the heads up. I'll use the money I would have paid for Charleston Khakis to buy another pair of Orvis Ultimates...which I love anyway. Just curious about the Charlestons since I had heard so many sing their praises.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry for resurrecting a zombie thread, but I'm back in the same dilemma as when I originally posted. I just purchased - and am sending back - LL Bean Dress khakis. Waist size is perfect, rise is no good, need about two more inches. Still looking for that elusive pair that fits like Bills M1Ps but costs around $60. If you have recommendations please post.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

frosejr: I have a link in my blog review that'll take $20 off a pair of Jack Donnelly Khakis, bringing them down to $72. They're made in the USA and the original fit is quite relaxed. Construction quality I'd rate just below Bills, and the fabric is fantastic. None of that non-iron bullsh*t.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

frosejr said:


> Sorry for resurrecting a zombie thread, but I'm back in the same dilemma as when I originally posted. I just purchased - and am sending back - LL Bean Dress khakis. Waist size is perfect, rise is no good, need about two more inches. Still looking for that elusive pair that fits like Bills M1Ps but costs around $60. If you have recommendations please post.


Yeah, but you score mad points for resurrecting it one year to the day later.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yeah, but you score mad points for resurrecting it one year to the day later.


Completely unintentional, which someone makes it more cool.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Jovan said:


> LE doesn't make the Legacy Chino anymore.


Which is a shame. The Orvis Ultimate Khakis are more slim fitting than the LE Legacy. They both fit me but the Lands End is more comfortable.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

herfitup said:


> Which is a shame. The Orvis Ultimate Khakis are more slim fitting than the LE Legacy. They both fit me but the Lands End is more comfortable.


I've worn both.

If anyone wants Legacy Traditional Fit, 34x31-ish, I have two pair available, khaki and stone, the former worn maybe once.

Orvis have a longer rise and are definitely baggier in the thighs, tapering to a narrower cuff. The thighs on mine bag out slightly to the sides compared to Bills or LE, but they're trimmer everywhere else.

Cut-wise, LE Traditional are similar to Bills M2.


----------

